# Audi tt 2.0 tfsi remap. Amd, superchips or revo?



## cookiemonsta (Mar 26, 2016)

I am looking to remap an audi tt 2.0 tfsi that i recently bought and wanted to know what are the best remap companies ou there. i was thinking either superchips, bw chiptune, bluefin, revo or Amd. i'm leaning more towards Amd because it is closer to where i live and the fact that they use rolling roads before and after to tailor a custom map for the car. as far as the other tuning companies i don't know if the map is generic or custom.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

AMD are a great choice and your car will be safe in their hands.


----------



## 99hjacko (Oct 3, 2015)

Motech Performance in Northampton did me a great deal. If you say Harry with the white TT recommended you you'll get a great price as well!

http://www.motechperformance.co.uk/
Seriously pro guy.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

lordlee said:


> AMD are a great choice and your car will be safe in their hands.


Really? My experience was diametrically opposite. Completely useless. On track, guys come up to me and say, "Wow, what have you done to your engine to make it shoot 2 foot flames?" Simple..... crappy AMD mapping. The guy doing it had no clue what he was doing. I wouldn't let them tune my lawnmower.

My advice, go and find a proper custom mapper with a proper dyno rather than a cake decorator uploading a generic map.

Just my 2 cents......having spent time over the years in proper dyno cells with proper mappers producing proper results.

VT


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Interesting comments.

I think for a stage one map, companies like Revo are good - I'm running a Revo stage one tune on my car.

Once you start to go to bigger intercoolers, injectors, custom turbos, fuel pumps/rails etc then you need a proper custom tune and maybe even a custom ecu.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I used JF Auto in Maidstone... The attention to detail and tweeking they do is obvious each and every drive.

Also MRC at Banbury are getting some major press at the minute in the likes of Audi Tuner....
Some very high end motors are tuned by them.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Hardrhino said:


> I used JF Auto in Maidstone... The attention to detail and tweeking they do is obvious each and every drive.
> 
> Also MRC at Banbury are getting some major press at the minute in the likes of Audi Tuner....
> Some very high end motors are tuned by them.


JFA also remapped my car, highly recommend them.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Von Twinzig said:


> lordlee said:
> 
> 
> > AMD are a great choice and your car will be safe in their hands.
> ...


I would second that! Avoid

I have had maps from AMD, REVO and Superchips on a selection of previous vichles.

AMD map was awful. I had it for about a week before having them return it to stock. The way I was delt with was poor. I would never return even tho they are the nearest to me.

Superchips are good in my view. You maybe don't get as aggressive a map as with other firms but they are a big name. Their service via phone when I had a slight issue was prompt and clear. The bluefin handset is handy as it doubles as a fault code reader too (or at least it did on my BMW)

If I had the 2.0l TT I would have gone with superchips as you can have it re set and use it on another vehicle if you were to get rid of the TT Within 12 months of install in the bluefin. It's a generous service!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another Bluefin vote, excellent service and map.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Another Bluefin vote, excellent service and map.


+1


----------



## worldtramper (Oct 3, 2015)

I've just had my TT 1.8 remapped with a Superchips Bluefin and boy what a difference.
It really does make a difference in every way. It's boosted the car from 160 bhp to just under 210bhp and put the torque up by 100 to 350.
I choose the bluefin so that I can take it on and off as I please on times like an Audi service.

Highly recommended bit of kit and easy to install yourself.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldnt use any of those companies

APR or MRC


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried Performance Torque (PTorque) in Wolverhampton?

I had a Mini JCW remapped there. They were very knowledgeable, and got good results, complete with Dyno graph.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

technik21 said:


> Has anyone tried Performance Torque (PTorque) in Wolverhampton?
> 
> I had a Mini JCW remapped there. They were very knowledgeable, and got good results, complete with Dyno graph.


Templar was arranging a group buy for p torque, not sure if it went ahead in the end but it was really reasonable prices. Send him a pm or see if you can find the old posts, it wasn't that long ago


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's the thread I contributed to. I made many enquiries to P Torque on members behalf via pm'so posts ect but no commitment so I canned it in the end and apologised and thanked P Torque for their time.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1203234

I personally would recommend them from my experience.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Templar said:


> Here's the thread I contributed to. I made many enquiries to P Torque on members behalf via pm'so posts ect but no commitment so I canned it in the end and apologised and thanked P Torque for their time.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1203234
> 
> I personally would recommend them from my experience.


Hi Templar

Yes I just found your original post. Unfortunately back before I bought my TTS though.

I have used P Torque before, and was v happy with the result. 
They're 200 miles away from me, but the journey back was worth it 

I just sent Will, the guy that does the magic and email, and he says £345 for the Stage 1 map, (inc Dyno setup and power runs)
They also do a DSG software map at £250. He reckons it's not really necessary with a stage 1 map though.

I like the fact it's a custom map, so it's tuned for your particular state of 'engine condition' so to speak.

Figures are 310hp and 315lbs/ft.

I'll take a drive up in September, when my warranty is up. But then again.....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

technik21 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the thread I contributed to. I made many enquiries to P Torque on members behalf via pm'so posts ect but no commitment so I canned it in the end and apologised and thanked P Torque for their time.
> ...


Just for information purposes, on the group buy side of things the dsg remap would have been heavily discounted along with the discount code for the engine remaps. I think there's only 4 slots per day for mapping due to the dyno/map set up time....unlike the usual 15 minutes plug and play.
P.s I had my previous 2.0 TT S Tronic box mapped and definitely thought it was worth it, better timed gear changes in auto mode. If you're a paddle guy the you probably wouldn't see much difference. Part of the reason for remapping the box is to increase clamping pressures, ideal when you start going stg2-3 ect.
I keep meaning to pop in and see if he can flash my RS via the OBD because most can't.

Jase.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

99hjacko said:


> Motech Performance in Northampton did me a great deal. If you say Harry with the white TT recommended you you'll get a great price as well!
> 
> http://www.motechperformance.co.uk/
> Seriously pro guy.


+1 for motech. Great service. Great price and he even gave me a load of free meguiars cleaning products


----------

